# Storm Cloud



## MissMia (Jul 21, 2008)

This storm was headed my way earlier this evening. 



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Doug (Jul 21, 2008)

Interesting cloud fomation, I like it.


----------



## icassell (Jul 21, 2008)

I saw the same cloud formation when I was shuttling the kids ... camera wasn't with me so I'm glad you got it!  Great capture!


----------



## MissMia (Jul 21, 2008)

icassell said:


> I saw the same cloud formation when I was shuttling the kids ... camera wasn't with me so I'm glad you got it!



Thanks! Sorry you didn't get any photos of it. It was an impressive little storm - constant lightning.


----------



## wxnut (Jul 22, 2008)

Im jealous. Great shot. I was out there to get monsoon thunderstorms and lightning a few years ago, and the whole time I was there, the wind was from the north east. = no storms. I love it out there though so I still had fun. Wanting to try it again. Maybe next year.

Doug Raflik


----------



## MissMia (Jul 22, 2008)

wxnut said:


> Im jealous. Great shot. I was out there to get monsoon thunderstorms and lightning a few years ago, and the whole time I was there, the wind was from the north east. = no storms. I love it out there though so I still had fun. Wanting to try it again. Maybe next year.
> 
> Doug Raflik



Thanks Doug! This is my favorite time of year in the desert. I love the monsoon storms, but they are very unpredictable. Please let us know if you head out this way. We could have a TPF storm chase! :mrgreen:


----------



## MBasile (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw a similar cloud once out at Laguna Seca Raceway. It was the lunch break and we were all sitting around and someone went "Hey, it looks like theres a mushroom cloud. Did they finally nuke Santa Cruz?"

Nice picture though, I like the lighting on the cloud


----------



## MissMia (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks MBasile!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jul 22, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Thanks Doug! This is my favorite time of year in the desert. I love the monsoon storms, but they are very unpredictable. Please let us know if you head out this way. *We could have a TPF storm chase!* :mrgreen:


 

Ooooo.... I would do it!!!!


----------



## maytay20 (Jul 22, 2008)

Very interesting.  I like the colors.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 22, 2008)

Whoa, those are ominous looking clouds! Nice capture


----------



## MissMia (Jul 22, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Ooooo.... I would do it!!!!



That would be so much fun! 



maytay20 said:


> Very interesting.  I like the colors.



Thanks!



Antarctican said:


> Whoa, those are ominous looking clouds! Nice capture



Thanks Anty! The area where the storm was got nailed, but I didn't get a single drop of rain.


----------



## wxnut (Jul 23, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Ooooo.... I would do it!!!!



All right that makes 3. I am really leaning on heading out there next year. Ill keep in touch.

Doug


----------



## Arch (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice, great capture :thumbup:


----------



## MissMia (Jul 23, 2008)

wxnut said:


> All right that makes 3. I am really leaning on heading out there next year. Ill keep in touch.
> 
> Doug



That would be so much fun! 



Arch said:


> Very nice, great capture :thumbup:



Thanks Arch!


----------

